# 2 DHCP Server



## spirit (3. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

Ich habe da mal wieder ein Problem. 

Beispiel:
In einem Netzwerk sollen 2 DHCP Server zum Einsatz kommen (DHCP1 und DHCP2).

DHCP1  wird so konfiguriert, das er nur an Rechner eine IP vergibt die ihm bekannt sind.  DHCP2 soll für die restlichen 'unbekannten' Rechner zuständig sein. In der Praxis sieht es ja eher so aus, das per Broadcast ein DHCP-Server gesucht wird. Dadurch wird es es offensichtlich nicht ausgeschlossen sein, das der DHCP2 eher als der DHCP1 sich angesprochen fühlt. Dieser wird dann sein offer and den Client machen.
Im optimalen Fall soll aber immer erst der DHCP1 angefragt werden. Sollte dieser aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht verfügbar sein, oder vom DHCP1 nicht bedient werden, soll der DHCP2 angefragt werden.

Meine Frage ist nun, ob und wenn wie, die Konfiguration so angepasst werden kann, daß die Reihenfolge *immer* erst der DHCP1 angefragt wird.

Im voraus vielen Dank


----------

